
Show HN: A collection of recursive CSS specimens - mattbierner
https://recurss.github.io
======
bArray
Playing about with some of these crashed my Firefox tab. Seems interesting,
but snot something I would personally deploy.

------
abritinthebay
Neat little idea. Brings me back to the mid-2000s when CSS playgrounds/css-
garden/css edge were all a thing.

~~~
mattbierner
I used to love those. And css is so much more powerful today too!

I should really throw together a simple playground page though. The website
itself is just a jekyll wrapper for a page with
<div><div><div>...</div></div></div>, but if you just want to play around, the
number of steps required to get it setup and running the first time is a bit
crazy

~~~
mattbierner
Threw together a basic playground:
[https://recurss.github.io/playground/](https://recurss.github.io/playground/)

~~~
abritinthebay
This is great! Love it.

